# Where is the documentation for MFS tools?



## JasonD (Mar 30, 2003)

Where is the official documentation for this great product?

jason


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

Check the stickies at the top of this forum.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

I think somwhere on the mfstools CD, there is a howto. You can open another terminal to view it.

The Hinsdale howto is more or less the same text as the howto on the CD.


----------



## JasonD (Mar 30, 2003)

Thanks for the info.

Jason


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

I book-marked this message for an explanation of the options 
 New MFS Tools features, and a question


----------

